# You cant take any of it seriously, Lyft Premier



## ridge (Feb 23, 2017)

Lyft is committed to creating new opportunities for drivers. As such, we've launched a new type of ride that will allow drivers using a qualifying high-end vehicle the opportunity to earn more. You made an investment by choosing a premium vehicle - and we want to say thanks with higher pay from passengers who request a premium ride.

*4 doors*

Lyft vehicles must have four doors.
All four doors need to be able to open and close from the interior and the exterior.
Passengers need to be able to unlock and lock their own doors.
Can anyone find me a 4 door Porsche Cayman? If so, I'll give you a bottle of water from the fountain of youth.
​


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ridge said:


> Lyft is committed to creating new opportunities for drivers. As such, we've launched a new type of ride that will allow drivers using a qualifying high-end vehicle the opportunity to earn more. You made an investment by choosing a premium vehicle - and we want to say thanks with higher pay from passengers who request a premium ride.
> 
> *4 doors*
> 
> ...


Yup.

And for Maserati, they have the lil coupe....but NOT the flagship fullsize luxury executive sedan.

That list got pulled out of some magazine or popular luxury models list at someplace like Carmax lol

Also, what's with THIS???









....Double of what, exactly?

Lyft: 3.20 / 0 / 0.90 / 0.15
Plus: 6.00 / 1 / 1.55 / 0.30
PREMIER: 9.00 / 5 / 2.35 / 0.40

I ain't seeing it.

I *do* know some LA Select drivers who signed up when it first rolled out there were under the mistaken impression they were getting a 2.0x boost offer.... told em I believed they were misunderstanding, they said it was a special offer just for them

Well, I now got this "offer", had a couple Premier fares and no such luck. Just a dumb text composed by someone in corporate looking at price charts from another market.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

My 2017 Ford C-Max has more room than many of the cars on the list and is much quieter due to its hybrid engine. I qualify in every way except for my vehicle being on the list. I hope they expand the list. But it does not sound like there are many rides to be had. Yesterday I got a Line ride that took an hour and 5 minutes. I think people are starting at the bottom of the list and only rarely get to the top of the list.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

They have Cmax in America??? Thought that was a Euro model....

Nah, doubt it would fly.

For Ford, 2016+ (afair) Explorer is on the list, and it has been proven that Expedition and Flex (both with leather, but not 2016+) can be spammed in via repeated support requests until satisfied...have my doubts about Cmax tho

Surprisingly, though, for those for whom the issue is leather, not model, there are multiple solutions, some even affordable.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Surprisingly, though, for those for whom the issue is leather, not model, there are multiple solutions, some even affordable.


My car has a black exterior and black leather seats. It has amazing electronics including a 150 watt 3 prong plug in the back seat. The front seats have seat warmers. The car has a moon roof. The only reason I can see they have a case is that it looks like a minivan. That seems rather arbitrary.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Huh...

My Premier has....vinyl floors. And plastic cupholders in door pockets.

Oh, and lest we not forget, basic radio.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Huh...
> 
> My Premier has....vinyl floors. And plastic cupholders in door pockets.
> 
> Oh, and lest we not forget, basic radio.


Now that is class.










Oh and my chargers plug into the car's USB ports that make it so they can play their own music while charging. I also have 3 bands of Sirius XM Radio.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

CelebDriver said:


> Now that is class.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forget driving.

Park it at Walmart and rent rest area space to drivers in the "chill out van"

PS after a few pukers, pax should learn to appreciate my vinyl. Some in fact DO, and say it's really cool how hardcore drivers come all prepared like that. I think I even heard "wow, like a REAL taxi" lol



CelebDriver said:


> Now that is class.


PS I know, right? My bimmer 335 doesn't have no door pockets


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Forget driving.
> 
> Park it at Walmart and rent rest area space to drivers in the "chill out van"


Drivers would steal all my free water. 



> PS after a few pukers, pax should learn to appreciate my vinyl. Some in fact DO, and say it's really cool how hardcore drivers come all prepared like that. I think I even heard "wow, like a REAL taxi" lol


I have rubber floor mats. Same idea. I thought rubber would move less. I was wrong.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

CelebDriver said:


> I have rubber floor mats. Same idea. I thought rubber would move less. I was wrong.


Yeah, there is that

Running ALL vinyl is different than carpet + weathermats.... carpet still gets mucked up pretty bad even if the main area is covered

Really, though, your vehicle sounds too pricey for the gig. Go to airport, check out the clunkers UberSUV drives....limo services know their math.

As to why America loves trucks and hates on vans....who knows. Europe and Asia got some truly palatial vans running around servicing business customers.



CelebDriver said:


> Drivers would steal all my free water


If it ain't got caffeine, we don't want it.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Running ALL vinyl is different than carpet + weathermats.... carpet still gets mucked up pretty bad even if the main area is covered


I know what you are talking about. I am hoping for some luck and carry many cleaning tools. I'll tell you when I go to sell the car how it went.



> Really, though, your vehicle sounds too pricey for the gig. Go to airport, check out the clunkers UberSUV drives....limo services know their math.


WELL good news. Just got an email from Lyft support and they are considering it. I got this vehicle as my personal car and am paying for it by driving. So passengers get the Black/Select/Premiere experience in a crossover vehicle. So far almost everyone is pretty happy.



> As to why America loves trucks and hates on vans....who knows. Europe and Asia got some truly palatial vans running around servicing business customers.


It is amazing when you compare the room in a C-Max to a Prius. A Prius is fine for average height and smaller people but at 6'2" I would rather ride in a C-Max. And parties of 4 are comfortable.



> If it ain't got caffeine, we don't want it.


So true. I should sell those energy drinks.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

4? Hah.

I can be comfortable in any of the 3 seats in my own third row.

One question, though....I thought "ceossover" meant lifted station wagon, not van??


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Adieu said:


> 4? Hah.
> 
> I can be comfortable in any of the 3 seats in my own third row.


I wouldn't brag about that. 



> One question, though....I thought "ceossover" meant lifted station wagon, not van??


They describe it as an SUV crossover but it is more like a short minivan with more leg room.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Wouldn't a long minivan have more legroom by virtue of, hey, longer vanhood?


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Wouldn't a long minivan have more legroom by virtue of, hey, longer vanhood?


There is only one row of back seats and the trunk space is about half the normal minivan has. They added a few inches to the legroom in the backseat. It is the same as the legroom in a Ford Escape. I measured.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Huuuuuh????

You Lyft in a 2-row minivan, newish, shiny, tricked out and expensive, but with a whopping SINGLE vehicle category??????????

Buy a 2005 grand caravan
... Earn 1.7x higher fares.

And no more USB music links.


Gawds.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

I get 40 MPG. 2005 Grand Caravan gets 15 MPG. I love my car. I am not maximizing profit as my number 1 goal. My #1 goal is to have a car I love to drive.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Unfortunately Drive Lyft in Columbus Ohio and contacted them about so-called premier level. I was told Lyft can't seem to get around to adding this in Columbus Ohio. No explanation why all they have to do is push a button on a computer. Not really competing with Uber here in this Burg. The people here are incredibly cheap and they love to compliment the Cadillac XTS black on black leather but can't seem to find a dollar or two in cash in their pocket. So it goes.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I sent a couple of emails to lyft regarding adding my Explorer to premier and basically got an FU it's not on the list. Its on the UberBlack/SUV list but not Premier. 
I might start trying to email a few times a few until I get someone that fixes it. 
I've always hated dealing with Lyft driver support 
Kinda boggles my mind that u can have a 2008 Volvo Xc90 or Yukon but no new explorer lol


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

For what it's worth, Lyft contacted *me* and asked if they could assign Premier to my vehicle (Buick Enclave SUV with leather). I said sure.

That was 4 months ago. I have had 2 Premier pings in 4 months -- in Miami, during peak tourist season. Both canceled within seconds of my acceptance of their request.

I do like Lyft Plus though!


----------



## Darkhawk (Feb 8, 2017)

CelebDriver said:


> My car has a black exterior and black leather seats. It has amazing electronics including a 150 watt 3 prong plug in the back seat. The front seats have seat warmers. The car has a moon roof. The only reason I can see they have a case is that it looks like a minivan. That seems rather arbitrary.


I don't think its arbitrary in the least. There are plenty of cars out there that are "nice" but not seen as luxury. Select and Premier are supposed to be not quite full blown luxury but have more of a status to them. Yes looks matter when it comes to luxury that's kind of the whole point of it, your thinking seems to be very much emotionally driven. Its great that you love your car and it works great for you but nothing about it says luxury, even though it may have leather in it.

The only American company cars listed on their list are Cadillac's and Lincoln's with the exception of the Chrysler 300. When you take into consideration the cars on the list it becomes clear why you car wouldn't qualify. Even a decked out Chevy Impala or Ford Taurus aren't on the list.



ridge said:


> Can anyone find me a 4 door Porsche Cayman? If so, I'll give you a bottle of water from the fountain of youth.​


Does it count if I get one stretched? LOL

Here is the list for those that haven't seen it. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6fQmTInqFEqOFEyamhCSGFyQkk/view


----------

